

Rate my startup: Local servicer webpage + last minute YComb submission - winterlightning
http://www.kervu.com

======
coryl
Looks interesting, why does a typical user need craiglist analytics? What can
they do with it?

~~~
jpren
I've only used craigslist (on the consumer side) while apartment hunting...
With that said, but if I were to add a listing, it would makes sense (and be
in my advantage) to track the effectiveness of my listings and optimize them
for traffic and conversions

~~~
coryl
In what practical way could posters use analytics to generate better
conversions? Its not exactly the same as SEO. If there is room for analytics
and optimziation, maybe you should be building tools specific for craigslist?

